# HEUREUX !!!



## BOBINES84 (20 Juin 2008)

*Merci de votre soutien* (et en particulier à GraphiqueDesign et Tucpasquic).

Après recherches sur ce forum, et liens avec site Apple, je confirme que je suis "l'heureux" (!!!) possesseur d'un Imac G5 bénéficiant du rappel.

De plus, puce (ha ha !) mise à l'oreille, j'ai vérifié mon extension de garantie applecare, qui se termine dans ..... trois jours ! OUF !

Donc retour atelier, et prêt pour une intervention rapide ou longue - la précédente réparation, il y a trois ans avait pris six mois - mais avec à la clef le remplacement du Emac combo par celui-ci (avec une pt'ite rallonge financière de ma part).

*A bientôt pour le retour sur intervention* *!*


----------

